# Induction Hobs V Gas Hobs



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

What are the positives and negatives.

maxon8


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Gas ranges: Affordable, can use any type of pot/pan, instant heat. 

Gas ranges produce heat as a by-product meaning you and your kitchen gets hot as well as the food. Cleaning up spills can get, um..involved.

Induction: Fast, no heat as by-product, extremely accurate thermostats, joy to clean up after nasty spills, and no spontaneus flambeing when frying heavy meats as with gas ranges. I think Garland puts out an individual induction plate with a concave surface for wok-style pots. 

Expensive (but are getting cheaper as compared to 10 yrs ago) Require pots with DEAD FLAT metal bottoms.


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Go for gas every time.

Had an induction hob for ages, and paid wey to much money for what i thaught was the latest technology.

Like all ceramic hobs, easy to clean, but you have to use smooth bottom pans as they can scratch easily.

Back to a 5 burner gas hob now.

Go for a one with lots of BTU's.

Happy cooking

Anthony


----------

